# Cinnamon queen hens?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I currently have 1 roo and 1 hen,they are both about 2 yrs old.. My roo is always on her so I found some 3 1/2 month old cinnamon queen hens like the hen have and I'm wondering if they are old enough to join the two I already have or will they have to have their own pen before i buy them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will definitely need their own pen until they are older. They are going to have to be pretty much full grown to handle the rooster.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Completely agree. 

Especially with a true bonded pair, it's especially traumatic on them with new creatures thrown in. They (most likely) will pursue the attack. Not just the roo. "Intruders!"


----------

